# Nothing more fun that beating up your sister...



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

*Nothing more fun than beating up your sister... EDIT: and a Daddy pic*

Schroeder is much more inclined to play wrestle while Phoebe likes to play with toys, but every so often he'll antagonize her enough that she HAS to fight back. And every so often I get my camera on time!









Warming up... *streeeetttccchh*
Schroeder thinks she looks appetizing.

So he goes in for the kill...





































But his plan is thwarted when Phoebe out smarts him and gets off the bed.
From there she issues her own attack..









Schroeder: Come back here you!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh my gosh, I am dying laughing here!! Wow, you captured everything so well! Look at their little snarly faces. I LOVE it! So funny, the one where Schroeder has Phoebe by the neck is priceless. That's got to be entered in some kind of contest - sibling rivalry at it's finest!!! LOL!

Brodysmom


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

aww im sure they love each other really! I bet they have loads of fun together!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> oh my gosh, I am dying laughing here!! Wow, you captured everything so well! Look at their little snarly faces. I LOVE it! So funny, the one where Schroeder has Phoebe by the neck is priceless. That's got to be entered in some kind of contest - sibling rivalry at it's finest!!! LOL!
> 
> Brodysmom


I think their snarly faces are pretty much my favorite things ever. Especially Schroeder's. For some reason he just cracks me up, but I didn't capture his in the pictures as well as I captured hers! And the noises they make! I tried to get video too but was too slow!



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> aww im sure they love each other really! I bet they have loads of fun together!


I'm not so sure about that one! Haha I mean I know they LOVE each other. But its definitely more like a human sibling love! 

I think this picture








contrasts so well to the pictures I posted here haha


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Love the playfighting pics!
You captured it so well too.
I love when my 2 do this, even though i worry with Darla being so small she gives as good as she gets, lol

The kissy pic is so sweet too, like thanks for the sparring match, love ya! x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

AWWWW..... that picture you posted is precious!!!! That should win a contest. Before and After! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Like two peas out of pod!

x


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

haha those pictures are priceless! and i love your bed comforter !


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Those pictures are a hoot!! and then the making up - so funny!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Aww those fighting pics are so funny I almost spat diet coke at the screen lol


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Terri - yes they smaller gals really do still give it back! Phoebe has always been smaller than Schroeder she was under 3lb and he was about 5.5-6 ish when we adopted him but she is certainly the boss. Much tougher than him!

Tracy - if you see any contests on sibling relationships let me know LOL

They certainly are two peas in a pod - both of them are just completely bizarre. Sometimes I really think they came from another planet.

Mnda - thanks, its just a cheap cover from Ikea, but I quite like it.

Aquarius and Skyla - Thanks! I was just snapping pictures and then after when I was looking at them I was so happy. They had me laughing too. I just wish I could tape the noises they make too!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww fab pics, they are just perfect x


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

What wonderful pictures...love the bitey face pictures and the lovey picture shows that the wrestling was all in fun. Your pupsters are beautiful, they remind me of Draco.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL! that is so funny and ohhhh how sweet they are lovin on eachother! I love that last pic!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

They are like kids !! They are so pretty and those pix are great.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you all for the lovely compliments! 

And something about Draco's eyes ALWAYS remind me of Phoebe. Something sweet but VERY mischievous lurks in there! At least I know it does with her, not sure about him. She's my demon girl but I love her! She really takes the term for female dog to heart


----------



## dinkydogs (Nov 29, 2009)

My girls are the same they fight all day off and on ' but then snuggle up together at night ' Little Alfie tries to join in but there to fast for him so he just runs around after them .
Think they love each other too if one goes for a drink the other does too ' if one jumpes off the bed the other goes to see what she's doing 
They Sort of do everything in synk !!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha!!!  awww look at them wow with their big mouths wide open!


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

Great action pics!! Love the one where they both have their mouth wide open! And that last one kissing? Priceless!

Oh, and the kind of "psychedelic" bed spread just makes the action pop even more!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great pics.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Little rascals! They are both super super cute! Nice action shots


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

ahahahah they are brilliant!x


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Also nother pic, he'd kill me if he saw I posted it probably but thats ok LOL


Lazy mornings with "dad"


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I love it terry, its sooo cute! Especially her little aerobic stretch! gotta keep that girlish figure!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes certainly have to keep that figure! And what a figure she has LOL


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

how cute!! i love pics like these x


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL They always look so nasty when they play don't they lol It looks vicious!! hehehehe and I KNOW those lil noises lol they are SO funny lol Willy is my noise maker when they are playing lol I call him a lil ewok with the hysterical noises he makes! lol


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Haha I dunno Schroeder's noises aren't just play, its more when he does this crying thing when he hears me coming home. I need to record it its hysterical. 

And they do look so vicious! It's really funny! I'm not sure what it is but lately these two have been playing a lot more. I love it!


----------

